# The 9 types from an Emotional POV.



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Marlowe said:


> I think I would rewrite type three to state:
> 
> _If I am more, I will have worth._


I like this. Actually, I think "If...I will have worth" is a good way to describe all of the heart types.


----------

